

A NoSQL database in a Lua script - zimbatm
http://tarantool.org/

======
zimbatm
It looks like a nice building block to have in your toolchain. Written by the
guys from mail.ru, it's not the same author but nginx comes from them as well.

~~~
fillest
>nginx comes from them as well

Nope. It was Rambler.

------
arthursilva
The title is a bit misleading, it's written in C/C++ and extended with Lua.

~~~
kostja_osipov
Hi, I'm developing this database, what tagline do you think would describe us
better?

